# Tape deck?



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm planning on doing some audio work on my car and was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as far as aftermarket stereo dash kits. I'm looking to put in a delco cd/cassette deck. Might even throw some subs in while I have everything apart.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mötley Crüze said:


> I'm looking to put in a delco cd/cassette deck.


Why? Even if you find a working cassette deck, there's no guarantee how long the belt will last - or being able to find a replacement belt.

The money you spend would go a long ways to buying used CDs.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not doing it because its practical, I'm doing it because its wrong. I'm actually rather good at working on tape decks, seeing as I own 4 of them. Besides, if I was able to install a standard sized single or double din console, whoever owns the car after me could put in whatever aftermarket radio they want.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no reason ever to do this. Lower sound quality, time it takes to skip songs, both come to mind. The Chevy Colorado, Spark and most models of Sonic have NO CD player these days and yet you want to go back even further in tech.

If I wanted a tape deck I would not be driving a cruze or any modern car for that matter.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am in support of this! Metra or Scosche are the choice of pros. Most shops on the east coast use metra and most shops on the west coast use scoshe


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Talked to the guy at my local car audio shop, and he said the dash kit would be $40, and he's willing to give it a try if I supply the tape deck and wiring harness!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> There is no reason ever to do this.


Urban dictionary: hipster.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I guess you could qualify me as a hipster, I collect anything retro including vinyl records, tapes, Atari Games... I also cant stand the current music trends. Dubstep sounds like an old IBM computer trying to have sex, and I almost exclusively listen to 70's and 80's music.
****, even my Cruze has a Tron-esque pinstriping job.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Vinyl records I can understand. Some claim a better sound from them. Cassettes never had that going for them.

But then I was walking past a Diesel store and saw a mannequin wearing a couple of cassette shells as a necklace. So I guess it's a in thing now.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Why dont you run a quadraphonic 8 track lol. No kidding I installed one for a guy with a full system it sounded cool as crap! yea unknow its crazy for someone to have a $6k system and the main source unit was a 8 track lol


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

I support this!! Go for the tape deck. And hair-metal. Old school rap, too. If you decide against the tape deck, may I recommend this 1959 Chrysler record player?









Those young bucks don't know what there are missing!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

pikeintheboat said:


> I support this!! Go for the tape deck. And hair-metal. Old school rap, too. If you decide against the tape deck, may I recommend this 1959 Chrysler record player?
> 
> View attachment 152722
> 
> ...


I had to give you a like since you did not have 1 yet.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

There is whole of "wrong" in this thread.... BTW- wanna buy my Great White and MC Hammer cassettes??


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

pikeintheboat said:


> I support this!! Go for the tape deck. And hair-metal. Old school rap, too.


Nothing against any type of music but why not buy it on a modern format that actually sounds good? Was around during cassettes and myself did not switch to CD's until late. With that said I burned every last one of them I had along with all my VHS tapes. 

What's next forgo the DVD/bluray player for a VHS or betamax in the car? Still think this modification is pointless.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Nothing against any type of music but why not buy it on a modern format that actually sounds good? Was around during cassettes and myself did not switch to CD's until late. With that said I burned every last one of them I had along with all my VHS tapes.
> 
> What's next forgo the DVD/bluray player for a VHS or betamax in the car? Still think this modification is pointless.


Have you ever heard of nostalgia? The authors idea reminds me of my 1983 Buick Regal(first car) into which I installed a Blaupunkt tape deck and Pioneer 12's. Good memories!!
nos·tal·gia
näˈstaljə,nəˈstaljə/
noun


a sentimental longing or wistful affection for the past, typically for a period or place with happy personal associations.
"I was overcome with acute nostalgia for my days in college"


synonyms:	reminiscence, remembrance, recollection; 


something done or presented in order to evoke feelings of nostalgia.
"an evening of TV nostalgia"


Who cares if it is pointless to you, it's whatever MotleyCruze wants to do. I like his idea because I see the humor in it. Plus, tape decks have Auto-stop for the next track which is awesome-sauce. I wonder what brilliant audio engineer figured out that type of circuit?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

pikeintheboat said:


> Have you ever heard of nostalgia?


Get an old car where the tape deck belongs.... 

There is also no sentimental value in a cassette tape, its the music itself which can be better reproduced from CD or even USB when compared to a crappy cassette.


EDIT: I should add any money invested would be better spend upgrading your music collection.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Get an old car where the tape deck belongs....
> 
> There is also no sentimental value in a cassette tape, its the music itself which can be better reproduced from CD or even USB when compared to a crappy cassette.
> 
> ...


Have you played a pin ball machine or a juke box its fun.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> Have you played a pin ball machine or a juke box its fun.


Not even on the same level, pinball machines and juke boxes have never been replaced with a superior format or similar modern device. Tapes were crap when new, and certainly will not give a user experience one would expect in 2015+. 

Isn't it about the music and not the format? Guess you guys are all missing the point, go ahead and waste your money just to get something that worse than what already comes installed in the car. Still say the money is much better invested in upgrading your music library. 

Even if I bought a $100 beater car first thing I would probably do is remove the tape deck and put in a modern deck with CD/USB.


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

Today I had to drive my neighbours shop truck which is an old Mazda and it had a tape deck in it. It brought a smile to my face and reminded me of this thread. If I could have Cassette tape in my car, along with the bluetooth streaming and apple car play of course, I would do it. It does take you back...


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

Motley-

Not a tape deck, but totally retro. I would use these if I was building a resto-rod/rat-rod.

Build Your Own Radio


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

The deck I'm looking at is a newer Delco cd/cassette combo player with an aux in as well. I actually practice the art of making mix tapes on my kenwood at home. I've also discovered the secret to virtually eliminating tape hiss. My dad thought we were listening to a cd last time I played one.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Please tell me if you do this you have some Creedence cassettes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If your Cruze is like mine, have a cigar lighter socket on the console capable of outputting 25 amps. We also carry a 120 VAC 150 watt DC converter if bringing a laptop along. For audio, just get a standard stereo 3.5 mm plug and use the auxiliary audio input inside the console housing. Now you are in business.

Giving me ideas to bring along my 65 pound 10" reel to reel deck along. Not so sure about my turntable, with 0.5 gram tracking, arm may bounce around with all these potholes. If my wife comes along, she can hold my tape deck on her lap. Sure she won't mind. Or maybe I should dump the rear seat and put an entertainment center back there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> For audio, just get a standard stereo 3.5 mm plug and use the auxiliary audio input inside the console housing. Now you are in business.


I still have a very nice sony walkman cassette player with digital radio tuner, would work nice for this purpose. See the same one I have has an asking price of $300 on amazon, think I paid $50-70 pack in 1995-1996. Amazon.com: Sony Walkman FM/AM Cassette Player Radio WM-FX421: Electronics


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My poor Sony Walkman was wrecked around ten years ago when a Ni-Cad battery developed and internal short that melted the battery holder in the end of it. Not a think I could do with that, so had to pitch it.

Still have my 1959 Garrard automatic turn table with a seven pound platter on it. Could use a major overhaul, running a bit slow. Does have that 45 rpm spindle on it that can automatically play think up to ten large hole 45 rpm records. But it still needs a preamp, only outputs around 5 mv so won't work in my Cruze without one. 

Didn't use it very long, made holes in records even larger, so got a manual, beltless, so still works. It's a Technics SL-D33 with that cute little neon lamp on it where you can very accurately adjust the speed without using a tach.

Still downloading an 18 GB MP3 file into my wife's iphone, guess this is why she needed that 64GB model. Has 4,700 songs on it. With an average of 8 songs per CD, saves her from hauling around 590 CD's as opposed to a 6 ounce cell phone. Has space for 30 GB of photos, plus all of her apps, and can even watch a netflix movie on it if in WiFi range or go broke with data charges. 

Lot has changed in the last 55 years.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I really don't understand this discussion. Cassette tapes only became cool in the '80s because they were better than 8 tracks, but they still sucked. Everyone thought they had the secret to eliminating tape hiss. Dolby spent millions on this effort, but it was still there. And the audio quality was terrible. 

I understand nostalgia, but then you should buy an old car where the tape deck is appropriate. I can't understand taking a new car and trying to make it retro. It just wouldn't be the same. 

Maybe you should also remove the power windows and install cranks. You could also get rid of your A/C, and then you would truly be retro - cranking down your windows to stay cool while listening to a cassette tape.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even if I bought a $100 beater car first thing I would probably do is remove the tape deck and put in a modern deck with CD/USB.


If I was able to buy my Dads 83 Grand Prix back before he sold it.












dhpnet said:


> I really don't understand this discussion. Cassette tapes only became cool in the '80s because they were better than 8 tracks, but they still sucked. Everyone thought they had the secret to eliminating tape hiss. Dolby spent millions on this effort, but it was still there. And the audio quality was terrible.
> 
> I understand nostalgia, but then you should buy an old car where the tape deck is appropriate. I can't understand taking a new car and trying to make it retro. It just wouldn't be the same.
> 
> Maybe you should also remove the power windows and install cranks. You could also get rid of your A/C, and then you would truly be retro - cranking down your windows to stay cool while listening to a cassette tape.


Overseas LS has hand cranks, source the door panels and crank yourself out.



spacedout said:


> I still have a very nice sony walkman cassette player with digital radio tuner, would work nice for this purpose. See the same one I have has an asking price of $300 on amazon, think I paid $50-70 pack in 1995-1996. Amazon.com: Sony Walkman FM/AM Cassette Player Radio WM-FX421: Electronics












I have this somewhere at home and a bunch of **** Lenox Sound tape players since I kept breaking the walkmans. Parents house still have a turntable/8 track radio cabinet thingy with carpet hiding the speakers. One day I'll take on the task of replacing the blown speakers in it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> I really don't understand this discussion. Cassette tapes only became cool in the '80s because they were better than 8 tracks, but they still sucked. Everyone thought they had the secret to eliminating tape hiss. Dolby spent millions on this effort, but it was still there. And the audio quality was terrible.


Cassette tapes had poor audio when compared to CDs, but they were far better than 8 tracks and even vinyl. They also had a much larger dynamic range than the first generation of CDs. For CDs to get that dynamic range manufacturers actually had to add back a little bit of the background hiss.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I spent $3800 on my turn table last year and I challenge you to compare a cd or sacd or even a flac file to my pristine vinyl. Nothing is better than a healthy tube amp and vinyl on a awesome table with my full wave point source TLs.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Maybe you should also remove the power windows and install cranks. You could also get rid of your A/C, and then you would truly be retro - cranking down your windows to stay cool while listening to a cassette tape.


In over 29 years of car ownership, my 2014 Cruze LS is the first I've owned with power windows or power mirrors.

With the power mirrors, I adjusted them once when I bought the car 9 months ago and haven't touched them since.

The power windows are handy for lowering or raising the front passenger or back seat windows while I'm driving, but I seriously wouldn't mind having manual cranks all around (especially if it resulted in a lower purchase price). Manual cranks also allow for finer adjustments.


- Joe


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Cassette tapes had poor audio when compared to CDs, but they were far better than 8 tracks and even vinyl. They also had a much larger dynamic range than the first generation of CDs. For CDs to get that dynamic range manufacturers actually had to add back a little bit of the background hiss.


I beg to differ. Cassettes sucked less than 8 tracks and were easier to record. That's about it. 

The only thing going for 8-track was it was usable in a car. So, that was a pretty low bar to beat.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

spacedout said:


> There is no reason ever to do this. Lower sound quality, time it takes to skip songs, both come to mind. The Chevy Colorado, Spark and most models of Sonic have NO CD player these days and yet you want to go back even further in tech.
> 
> If I wanted a tape deck I would not be driving a cruze or any modern car for that matter.


Why hasn't anyone given the obvious reason yet? Because he can! This is like asking why someone needs a Chevy 454 dropped into their car. No one needs to, they want to. And they want to because they can! If you can cram it in, I'd go with this cheap one on amazon, search "2001 Oldsmobile aurora am/fm/cd/cassette player"


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

8 tracks had better sound quality than cassettes because they ran at a higher speed. 8 tracks ran at 3-3/4 ips and cassettes ran at 1-7/8 ips. The problem was that 8 tracks had a lot of flaws that caused a lot of problems. And eventually the capstan wore out and you got all kinds of crazy speed problems. 

Vinyl is definitely better than cheap tapes like 8 tracks and cassettes, and I love the sound of tube amps, but neither vinyl nor tube amps will give you perfect audio. 

Audio studios switched to high speed reel to reel tapes because they were better than vinyl. Your vinyl will never sound better than the original recording, which was high speed, multi track tape for many decades.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bones said:


> This is like asking why someone needs a Chevy 454 dropped into their car.


No, a bigger engine makes sense. This is more like asking to put a Briggs and Stratton in his car.

Ok, that's a bit harsh. This is like asking how to pull out the Bose premium sound and installing a Kraco.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> In over 29 years of car ownership, my 2014 Cruze LS is the first I've owned with power windows or power mirrors.
> 
> With the power mirrors, I adjusted them once when I bought the car 9 months ago and haven't touched them since.
> 
> ...


2011 LS gives you the little sticks to adjust the mirrors.










Only downfall of the 14's over the 11's is they had Z link, center rear headrest, passenger seat has more range of adjustments,chrome window trim, better looking hub caps, and the glove box on the dash.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> No, a bigger engine makes sense. This is more like asking to put a Briggs and Stratton in his car.
> 
> Ok, that's a bit harsh. This is like asking how to pull out the Bose premium sound and installing a Kraco.


hey, per my experience, the Briggs in Stratton might be an upgrade to some of the Cruzes out there.

Still, it's a question of want vs need, and crazy ideas make the world a better place. This has inspired me to dig out my old CB and 8-track deck and try to hook them up in my Cruze though. Is your objection based solely on the fact that cassettes are horrible, or on the fact that you think the stock stereo is too good to mess with? I seriously doubt that any decent stereo that has both a cd and cassette slot will suck by comparison to a stock stereo unit.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I never had a cassette tape player out last an actual cassette tape ever. Ok I won't say ever since quite a few times it took the tape with it. These kids will never know the hassle of having to take a pencil and put all that ribbon back into the cassette from the tape deck trying to eat it. Only flaw in my 98 Buick was the broken tape deck.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Most of my CD's have more background hiss than the mix tapes I've made. It certainly pays to have a high end recording deck with freshly de-mag'd heads its also rather nice being able to record in dolby surround sound! Also, I dont recall my car having any fancy Bose audio package. Its just a base model LS auto with nothing extra but the spare tire, bluetooth/audio controls on the steering wheel, and power windows.


----------

